# Buddleia wood - aqaurium safe?



## Crossocheilus (31 Mar 2015)

Just found three large branches have fallen off our buddleia due to the wind. We think it might be buddleia davidii. Would the wood be aquarium safe?


----------



## dw1305 (31 Mar 2015)

Hi all,





Crossocheilus said:


> Just found three large branches have falled off our buddleia due to the wind. We think it might be buddleia davidii. Would the wood be aquarium safe?


Yes it is. The sap wood is quite soft, but the basal heart wood is very hard and heavy and sinks straight away.

cheers Darrel


----------

